# Fettuccine with Roasted Chicken & Mushrooms ...WW points



## Filus59602 (Jun 16, 2002)

This recipe is rom the archives of Barbo's Diet Kitchen:

http://www.laguna2001.com/barbo/recipe/archive.pl


Fettuccine with Roasted Chicken & Mushrooms 
Serves 4-6

{WW Points:9} 

The rich flavors of roasted chicken and mushrooms magically combine in this delicious soupy dish. Wilted Swiss chard (or spinach) tangles with the pasta as the stunning final touch. 

Pasta 
¾ pound fettuccine or pasta of your choice 

Sauce 
2 large chicken breast halves (about 1 pound total), skinned and boned 
5 teaspoons olive oil (divided use) 
1 pound assorted fresh mushrooms, sliced (See Tips) 
6 cloves garlic, minced 
1½ tablespoons thyme 
2 cups fat-free chicken stock 
1 cup dry white wine 
1 cup Swiss chard or spinach, very coarsely chopped 

Advance Preparation: 20 minutes 
1. Skin and bone chicken breasts. Rub with 1 teaspoon olive oil. Season with salt and pepper if desired. 
2. Prepare vegetables as specified. 

Final Preparation: 45 minutes 
1. Grill chicken over high heat until surface is golden and crispy, but inside is still juicy and tender. Alternatively, roast chicken in a 425° oven, turning once. Either method will take approximately 5–8 minutes per side. Slice chicken into bite-size strips and set aside. 
2. Meanwhile, heat 1 tablespoon olive oil in a large stir-fry pan or skillet over medium-high heat. Add mushrooms and sauté until they release their juices, about 3–4 minutes. Reduce heat slightly and continue cooking until all mushroom juices evaporate and mushrooms shrivel, about 15–20 minutes. Add garlic and sauté until golden brown. Add thyme, stock and wine. Lower heat and simmer until liquids reduce by one third, about 10–12 minutes. Adjust seasoning with salt and pepper if desired. 
3. While sauce reduces, heat remaining 1 teaspoon olive oil in a small saucepan over medium heat. Add Swiss chard or spinach and cook just until wilted. Set aside. 
4. Meanwhile, cook pasta in plenty of rapidly boiling salted water until al dente. Drain and place half in pre-heated large soup bowls. Fan chicken breasts strips across top of pasta. Cover chicken with remaining pasta. Spoon mushroom broth over to almost cover pasta. Add wilted Swiss chard or spinach and serve immediately. 

Tips, Hints & Short-Cuts 
Ideally use wild mushrooms for this dish. However, if they’re not available, or are exorbitantly priced, regular button mushrooms will also work fine—preferably with a handful of shiitake mushrooms thrown in for extra flavor. 

Nutrition Data (Per Serving) 
Calories: 455 
Calories from Fat: 15.3% 
Total Fat: 7.1 g 
Saturated Fat: 1.1 g 
Cholesterol: 43 mg 
Sodium: 384 mg 
Carbohydrates: 59 g 
Dietary Fiber: 3.8 g 
Protein: 29 g


----------

